
Ask HN: T-shirt gift idea for a friendly sysadmin? - omidfi
I&#x27;m leaving a company where the nicest sysadmin works. I&#x27;m thinking of giving him a tshirt as gift for all the time he helped me.<p>Any ideas? His qualities are being humble, friendly, and he knows too much about linux and drones :D
======
zero_by_divide
Generally speaking, you can't go wrong with gift cards. Amazon, ThinkGeek,
whatever. Or, y'know, a nice thank-you card. "Hey, you're awesome, thank you
for everything you've done for me."

------
cafard
It seems to me that Think Geek has some good ones, e.g. a "bow before me, for
I am root." Or he might enjoy some of the "O'Really Associates" tee shirts.

------
introvertmac
How about this? "we believe in god, rest we authenticate"

------
eboyjr
Humble you say? "The sysadmin giveth and the sysadmin taketh away."

------
jbpetersen
Custom printed: #1 sudo

The joke is it's a bash comment.

~~~
neurobiogeek
[http://store-xkcd-com.myshopify.com/products/sudo](http://store-xkcd-
com.myshopify.com/products/sudo)

------
ohgh1ieD
sudo make me a sandwich ?

